# Stadtplan auf HP



## berlinkw (19. Februar 2008)

Hallo
Hoffe ich bin hier in der Rubrik richtig.
Folgendes soll auf unserer HP realisiert werden.
Es gibt verschiedene wechselnde Veranstaltungsorte. diese sollen in mysql eingetragen werden.
Auf der Hauptseite ist die Stadt mit ihren Bezirken zu sehen. Wenn man einen Bezirk gewählt hat kann man sich auf einer Karte die Orte anzeigen lassen.
Soweit die Theorie.
Nun meine frage
Würde das gerne über google-map machen 
aber
mein Problem sind die wechselnden Orte.
Dann hab ich gelesen das google nur 50.000 aufrufe im Monat erlaubt.
wie kann man das dynamisch realisieren?
Für ein oder zwei oder drei Orte währe das ja kein Problem würde dann eben direkt auf google-map gehen und mir den link für die Karten erstellen lasse.
Nur brauch ich das für einige 100 orte.
Hat jemand eine Idee?
es muss ja nicht google sein wenn jemand noch was andres kennt nur her damit.
bin für jede Anregung dankbar.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen berlinkw


----------



## Remme (24. Februar 2008)

Moin, also ich benutze auf einer Internetseite joomla mit so nem Immobilienmodule da kann wird dann automatisch nach der adresse in einem Fenster der Kartenauschnitt gezeigt. Wie bei immoscut oder so. Kannst es dir ja vielleicht nach deinen Wünschen anpassen.

lg


----------

